# tranexamic acid



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a baby 6 months ago, my firest period started on 2nd November, its extremely heavy and I am still on now, I also have PCOS.  Is the first period normally this heavy as it comes after such a long time.  Im not sure if i should interfere and do something about it or let it continue.  I ca;;ed up the GP and he prescribed Tranexamic Acid 500mg, one to be taken four times a day.  will this stop my periods completely or help regulate them.  Bleed is very heavy and smelly too.  any other advice please, as its taken me so long to conceive and this baby being my 5th IVF attempt i dont want to rouine my chances of fertliuty furher by taking drugs which may cause more harm than good, please advice, very worried and stressed.,  tanisha x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi tanisha,

It can take quite a few months for AF cycles to settle down after having a baby (congratulations by the way   ) However having a first bleed that is this heavy and lasts for this long is not common. The prescription of tranexamic acid should help to lessen the blood flow and hopefully help it to stop sooner but it won't make future AF stop completely. It won't affect ovulation so will not interfere with your fertility. Do go and see GP if things do not stop soon as I'd suggest that they really need to check you out in person.

Sendng hugs   
Maz x


----------

